# HWY 1 PCH from Carmel to Santa Barbara



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

I took my wife on this drive last year, first part of January. If the weather is bad, expect your trip to suck! We planned to go from San Luis to Monterey, but didn't make it because there was a landslide that blocked the road, and so we had to turn back. It was 50 miles before there was another road!

Great scenery, potential for a fun drive, but there are some things that absolutely ruin it.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

Mike 325xi said:


> We made the drive from Carmel to Cambria in July. If you are in a hurry then it isn't the way to go but to not go and miss it would be a shame as it is some of the most spectacular scenery you can see anywhere in the country...in the world for that matter. It is an all day event because every turn offers a new view and just as you think the views can't get any more spectacular the next turn will take your breath away.
> 
> Take the time and stop every chance you get. I have made the trip a few times and have driven the PCH from as far north as Bodega Bay to as far south as Morro Bay...all of it is spectacular.
> 
> For a nice, very casual, outside meal with a spectacular view you can try The Rocky Point Restaurant, it is about half way between Carmel and Big Sur. The view is amazing from the deck and the glass walled dining room...it sits right on the cliffs between Hwy 1 and the ocean.


Yeah, and if you are any kind of camera buff then you can't help but be tempted to pull-off regularly to get some fantastic shots.

And IMO if you are going to take the PCH to Cambria then you owe it to yourself to take the Heart Castle Tour(s). I haven't taken any of the Biltmore tours in Asheville, NC, yet, but I can't imagine that big crib equals or surpasses Hearst in sheer audacity and opulence. The Roman style outdoor cement pond (swimming pool) at Hearst is totally outrageous, and the indoor pool hardly pales in comparison. Anyway, if it's a choice between wine tasting and taking the Hearst tour I'll always opt for the latter. You can always get bottles of local wines off the shelf at Lucky Supermarket to get a slight buzz on, but the Hearst tour is a natural high that will leave an indelible impression on you for a lifetime. At least it has on me, and the last time I went through there was about 15 years ago. I can't remember what I just had for breakfast 30 minutes ago (I think it was oatmeal; at least it looked like outmeal :eeps: ), but I can remember virtually all of the tours, rooms, and stories that the guides shared with us. Naturally, as with anything your mileage may vary.

And good point about the Rocky Point Restaurant. I had completely forgotten about that one. Another good restaurant with a beautiful view down in the Big Sur area is Ventana.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

iateyourcheese said:


> I took my wife on this drive last year, first part of January. If the weather is bad, expect your trip to suck! We planned to go from San Luis to Monterey, but didn't make it because there was a landslide that blocked the road, and so we had to turn back. It was 50 miles before there was another road!
> 
> Great scenery, potential for a fun drive, but there are some things that absolutely ruin it.


You hit the area during the peak rainy season (January - March) and the weather is one thing you just can't control. Therefore it's best for visitors to call the local California Highway Patrol office (I think there is a sub-station in Carmel) to inquire about road conditions prior to take off. Although even that's not a guarantee as conditions could easily change very quickly. In the end it's just one of the quirks about the PCH you have to put up with, but it definitely adds to the mystery and excitement of taking it on.


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

IndyMike said:


> You hit the area during the peak rainy season (January - March) and the weather is one thing you just can't control. Therefore it's best for visitors to call the local California Highway Patrol office (I think there is a sub-station in Carmel) to inquire about road conditions prior to take off. Although even that's not a guarantee as conditions could easily change very quickly. In the end it's just one of the quirks about the PCH you have to put up with, but it defintely adds to the mystery and excitement of taking it on.


The closest CHP office is in Salinas. During the times that Route 1 through Big Sur is closed, they post big warning signs on the approach roads to Monterey to advise motorists. Of course, if you arrive during a big storm, you shouldn't bother with the coastal route.

The warnings about slow tourist traffic on Route 1 are valid. Lots of motorhomes and tourists from the flatlands scared sh**less by the curves and sheer dropoffs. And there are only infrequent passing zones. It's best to put your mind in tour mode and just cruise. You can get a fairly uninterrupted run on the Coast Hwy in the early morning (think dawn) or late at night. I covered the 135 miles from SLO to Carmel in less than 2 hours the other night. Of course you miss the views at night.

A fun alternative to Highway 1 is Carmel Valley Road (G16) from Carmel Valley, connecting to 101 at Greenfield. It's a favorite route for folks coming up to Laguna Seca. :thumbup:


----------



## Dakila (Aug 5, 2005)

Take the 17 mi scenic drive from Monterey to Carmel. Lots of good picture spots specially at sunset.


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

L Seca said:


> The closest CHP office is in Salinas. During the times that Route 1 through Big Sur is closed, they post big warning signs on the approach roads to Monterey to advise motorists. Of course, if you arrive during a big storm, you shouldn't bother with the coastal route.
> 
> The warnings about slow tourist traffic on Route 1 are valid. Lots of motorhomes and tourists from the flatlands scared sh**less by the curves and sheer dropoffs. And there are only infrequent passing zones. It's best to put your mind in tour mode and just cruise. You can get a fairly uninterrupted run on the Coast Hwy in the early morning (think dawn) or late at night. I covered the 135 miles from SLO to Carmel in less than 2 hours the other night. Of course you miss the views at night.
> 
> A fun alternative to Highway 1 is Carmel Valley Road (G16) from Carmel Valley, connecting to 101 at Greenfield. It's a favorite route for folks coming up to Laguna Seca. :thumbup:


Thanks for the correction on the CHP office. I knew about the one off of H17 past Toro Park near Salinas, but I reckoned incorrectly that what with the vast stretch of PCH 1 that needs to be covered there'd be a sub-station in Carmel. Also forgot about the info signs being there now, too. I did notice when I was there last January attending a course at the Naval Postgraduate School that the stretch leading up Carmel hill is now 65mph.

I think the OP's best bet is to pray for decent weather and get an early start (0700 hours) down the PCH. He can make the obligatory two or three stops along the way and if he wants to take a tour or two at Hearst Castle he still can get on the road to SB around noon. A couple of hours later he's in SB, checking in to his hotel and can hit the wine tasting casa's shortly thereafter.

If it looks like the weather is going to be totally sucky, then he can opt to boogie over on G16 to Greenfield and pick up 101 as you mentioned. It's been a while since I sojourned down that trek, but I am pretty sure there are plenty of vineyards along the way (King City, Paso Robles, Atascadero, etc.). I'm just not certain if there are wine tasting ops available.

One word of caution about the stretch of highway between King City and Paso Robles. It gives the appearance like you are out in the middle of nowhere and you can run at triple digit speeds with impunity. But it is patrolled fairly heavily by the CHP, via both ground and air surveillance. So fair warning if the route you take concourses through this 'fine' area.

Am I the only one here who has taken the Hearst tour(s) found them to be really impressive? Other than LmtdSlip nobody has really talked this attraction up. :dunno:


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

IndyMike said:


> Am I the only one here who has taken the Hearst tour(s) found them to be really impressive? Other than LmtdSlip nobody has really talked this attraction up. :dunno:


Mike,

We took one of the Hearst castle tours this summer...I was VERY impressed. :thumbup: Each room was more impressive than the next. I was truly impressed by the dining room and the "home theater." 

The pools, both the incredible outdoor pool and the indoor pool, are something I will never forget.

The history of some of the art, tapestries, furnishings, stained glass etc. is fascinating to say the least.

I really enjoyed it and would recommend it to anyone. :thumbup:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

IndyMike said:


> Am I the only one here who has taken the Hearst tour(s) found them to be really impressive? Other than LmtdSlip nobody has really talked this attraction up. :dunno:


 I haven't visited Hearst Castle since I was a kid in the mid-60's. I remember it being pretty cool, but that memory has faded...


----------



## Sabrina (Jan 29, 2002)

Mike 325xi said:


> Mike,
> 
> We took one of the Hearst castle tours this summer...I was VERY impressed. :thumbup: Each room was more impressive than the next. I was truly impressed by the dining room and the "home theater."
> 
> ...


I went to the Hearst Castle once a long long time ago and all I can remember is that the tour guides said absolutely no flash photography and some loser decides to have his flash on while taking pictures of the tapestry  :tsk: some peoples children I swear


----------



## Mike 325xi (Dec 19, 2001)

Sabrina said:


> I went to the Hearst Castle once a long long time ago and all I can remember is that the tour guides said absolutely no flash photography and some loser decides to have his flash on while taking pictures of the tapestry  :tsk: some peoples children I swear


What kind of moron would do that? :eeps:


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

IndyMike said:


> If it looks like the weather is going to be totally sucky, then he can opt to boogie over on G16 to Greenfield and pick up 101 as you mentioned. It's been a while since I sojourned down that trek, but I am pretty sure there are plenty of vineyards along the way (King City, Paso Robles, Atascadero, etc.). I'm just not certain if there are wine tasting ops available.
> 
> One word of caution about the stretch of highway between King City and Paso Robles. It gives the appearance like you are out in the middle of nowhere and you can run at triple digit speeds with impunity. But it is patrolled fairly heavily by the CHP, via both ground and air surveillance. So fair warning if the route you take concourses through this 'fine' area.
> 
> Am I the only one here who has taken the Hearst tour(s) found them to be really impressive? Other than LmtdSlip nobody has really talked this attraction up. :dunno:


There are a lot of wine tasting places in Carmel Valley, a few north of Greenfield, and quite a few near Paso Robles (along 101). And yes, the CHP is very active south of King City.

I did make it to Hearst Castle once -enjoyed it a lot. Be sure to make your reservations in advance, tho. I also enjoyed the country store across the highway in San Simeon, and there is a great beach close by. It used to be a nude beach - not sure if that's still true.


----------



## sparticus (Jul 29, 2005)

INDYMIKE: Did you go to Monterey HS?? What yrs?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*MHS? Yes.*



sparticus said:


> INDYMIKE: Did you go to Monterey HS?? What yrs?


Yes, I did go to that wonderful institution of lower learning, MHS, from '73 - '76, sparticus. Why, are you one of the guys I still owe some poker debts to from games of 'risk' played on the stone bleachers during lunchbreak? :eeps:

If so you missed out, because a class action suit was settled for those long ago!


----------



## sparticus (Jul 29, 2005)

Just missed you. I went from 78-81. Moved to Sacramento in 97 but still wrk for a company down there so I visit now and then. My sister still lives on the peninsula. That area has changed from when I went to school there.


----------

